# gamo big cat 1200



## gofrr (Mar 2, 2013)

I need to remove the barrel from the stock. how do I do this? Thanks


----------



## Wastrel (Jan 27, 2013)

There are 3 screws, 2 mounted on the forestock and 1 at the trigger. Remove those and the stock comes off. Word of advice, if you need to ask how to take it apart, maybe you shouldn't.


----------

